# Tiger barbs doing head stands



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Now I am noticing that the tiger barbs are doing head stands. Straight up and down. I read somewhere that they do this when they are unhappy and something in the water is bugging them. Problem is I have read other info stating the exact opposite and that that it is a normal thing to do???

If all else fails and I can't figure out what is happening in my tank, I will just stick with the blackskirt tetras. They seem to stand the test of time.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

What are the exact stats of your tank? There is obviously something very wrong about your tank and it would probably be better to fix it then to just settle on Black Skirt Tetras lol


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

In an established tank why would I keep going through ammonia problems? Everytime I check my water when I have a problem the stats are perfect.

I'll change the water again...


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2009)

i belive it was either TOS or Loha who pointed that headstands are signs of nitrate problems. a quick WC should solve the issue if so.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

NitrIte problems.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2009)

sorry. Yes. Nitrite and yupp it was TOS who said it.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

yep..it was TOS.....i would think that if there were a problem with things like chemical issues and such ; that all fish would be affected ; not just one species..

good to see you around again tos..your pc still messed up?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Perhaps the tiger barbs are more easily affected by the nitrite poisoning?


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Well I fixed that up in a hurry. Just changed 5 gallons and it seemed to help quite a bit. I'm also leaving a few inches from the top so that the water can really have a chance to circulate. I heard that's better.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

That probably helps because then the water will fall farther and splash on the surface as it comes out of the filter.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have never known tiger barbs to be sensitive to anything ; outside of a 20 pound sledgehammer...


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm sorry, but i'm pretty sure this is how tiger barbs sleep, check them at night when the lights are off, you will see them, probably all of them sitting like this, normally with their nose close to a leaf.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2009)

timmo....true.....but not when the lights are on......thats just weird.


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 4, 2009)

Knight~Ryder,

When tiger barbs look like they are doing headstands, that is their resting pose.



OR

When tiger barbs are ready to mate, they stand vertically on their heads.

Maybe you should post a picture of your barb. ;-)


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 4, 2009)

Also, I don't think it is any kind of poisoning.

just to let you know!!


----------



## timmo2009 (Jun 10, 2009)

not weird while lights are on, mine do it constantly, they just rest, i call it a nap lol except they always snap out of it as soon as i walk by, hoping they will get some food lol but i don't think its poisoning either, from my experience


----------



## smark (Dec 2, 2008)

If they do start mating be sure that the females don't get chewed on to badly. Mine were tipping when the females were fat with eggs. I noticed that afterword two of my females were quite chewed on from the males. I had to move them to healing tank.


----------



## Knight~Ryder (Dec 2, 2007)

Well some of my tigers have bright red noses right now....


----------



## kal123456 (Aug 4, 2009)

Red noses mean that they are ready to mate!! Good luck!!

Visit this website for more info: badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile20.html


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i had this problem when i had my tigers to :O


----------

